# where is marion?



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

he's averaging 11 PPG on 38% shooting for the month of february (6 games). what's up with him?!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He's too busy getting 3spg and 12rpg. Without Nash, he doesn't get shots because no one calls plays for him except for Nash.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Stuff happens when you lose your play maker. Luckily his defense will always be there.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

He definitely is the one that suffers the most from Nash being out. He single handedly killed my fantasy team last week. Here's to hoping he gets back into the groove of things.:cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> he's averaging 11 PPG on 38% shooting for the month of february (6 games). what's up with him?!




Marcus and LB are not good at finding Marion. 

Nash and Shawn are so in sync with each other, it amazes me sometimes.

People forget how Nash and Marion are so suitable for each other. They are the perfect
pair out on the court. That's one they are the #1 duo in the league, according to the
lenonvo stat.


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

its no real shock that marion is nowhere to found when nash is absent. but the real shock is marion defense.Last night's game against the bulls, the boys in red were raining jumpers against marion at will especially L.deng. I know he is not a lock down defender but adequate one at best still the question remain how did a guy averaging 18 ppg, and not an all-star score 30 pts last night. Marion is the one to blame.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He does this annually at some point during the season it seems with his scoring, even WITH Nash. No real surprise. It does get annoying. He'll eventually explode like always (hopefully).


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

oh he will "explode" alright but only with nash in the lineup and against a sub .500 team. especially if that team has an immobile small foward. no way he is getting 20 or above against the sonics.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Last time the Suns played the Sonics he got 29 pts and 15 boards. Without Nash it'll be hard, but I think he can do it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> He does this annually at some point during the season it seems with his scoring, even WITH Nash. No real surprise. It does get annoying. He'll eventually explode like always (hopefully).


Yeah, for a two week span, he gets those 'crazy eyes' that Kurt Thomas has and ends up grabbing 20 boards and scoring 35 points with 5 steals and 5 blocks a game. However, his scoring only dips when no one finds him. HE DOESN'T GET PLAYS CALLED FOR HIM!!!!! IT'S HARD TO SCORE WHEN YOU'RE NOT THE PRIMARY TARGET FOR SCORING!


----------

